# Bomba Berlusconi:"Il Milan ha problemi finanziari".



## admin (23 Ottobre 2017)

Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2017)

Eccallà....

Ci siamo?


----------



## de sica (23 Ottobre 2017)

Preparate i violini che arriverà l’ennesimo teatrino


----------



## Igniorante (23 Ottobre 2017)

Speriamo siano solo parole di un vecchio che non riesce a farsi da parte, e non il preludio al rientro in scena da Salvatore.


----------



## GenioSavicevic (23 Ottobre 2017)

Quello che amava così tanto il milan da venderlo solo a chi poteva garantire di riportarlo al top.
Morire devi, rifiuto umano.
E questo tra 6 mesi sarà al governo. Per la terza volta.


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



Parla di primavera.

Tutti sappiamo cosa c'è a primavera. Si andrà a votare...


----------



## Black (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



certo cavaliere. E di quei debiti ovviamente lei non ha colpe....

sulla prospettiva di un suo rientro non voglio nemmeno immaginarlo. Smetto di essere milanista se succede


----------



## vanbasten (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



cioe ha parlato a telelombardia in diretta o e la solita bufala di quella fantatv?


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2017)

.


----------



## VonVittel (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



Sarà che forse nell'ultimo periodo più andiamo avanti e più vanno peggio le cose, peró io ho una bruttissima sensazione. 
Spero solo sia un cattivo pensiero e basta


----------



## Brain84 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Lui non ha più nulla del Milan tantomeno i conti, quindi ne sa quanto noi ne più ne meno. Se ne torni in clinica a tirarsi la faccia invece che parlare di una creatura che ha reso leggendaria e che poi ha trattato peggio delle sue donne da bunga bunga.


----------



## mefisto94 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".





vanbasten ha scritto:


> cioe ha parlato a telelombardia in diretta o e la solita bufala di quella fantatv?



Indiscrezione da un politico che ci ha parlato privatamente.


----------



## vanbasten (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li.* Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot*, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



Falso, la proprietà e di Li fino ad ottobre 2018 qualunque cosa succeda. Tso per silvio!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Berlusconi sa quello che legge sui giornali. Non fatevi spaventare da un vecchio ormai decrepito che necessita di attenzioni.


----------



## siioca (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



Il berlusca parla per fare bella figura? Se la situazione finanziaria del Milan fosse cosi. la colpa è solo sua, perchè lui ci ha venduto a Li.


----------



## krull (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ma arriverà anche stavolta in elicottero all'Arena con la cavalcata delle Valchirie?


----------



## JohnShepard (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ma sotterratti bacucco


----------



## hiei87 (23 Ottobre 2017)

Ci mancava solo lui...
Incredibile come nessuno gli faccia presente che è stato lui a vendere a questa gente...


----------



## er piscio de gatto (23 Ottobre 2017)

Non bisogna perdere tempo dietro certa gente


----------



## admin (23 Ottobre 2017)

Conoscendo questo demonio e il suo compare (ditemi quello che volete, ma il suo nuovo lavoro in Fininvest mi convince davvero poco. Mi sa di parcheggio momentaneo) vivremo un inverno e soprattutto una primavera bollente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parla di primavera.
> 
> Tutti sappiamo cosa c'è a primavera. Si andrà a votare...



Occhio , tutto torna e si ripete .

Un incubo


----------



## Butcher (23 Ottobre 2017)

Galliani+Berlusconi.


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".


Ahahahahahah ma davvero credete a sta roba???


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



"Potrei riprendermi il Milan" nemmeno quotato.


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> "Potrei riprendermi il Milan" nemmeno quotato.



Non finirà mai questa storia. Prepariamoci all'ennesima telenovela


----------



## tonilovin93 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ma quando *****?


----------



## addox (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".


Sta godendo come un riccio, il suo piano sta andando come previsto.


----------



## Casnop (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Parla di primavera.
> 
> Tutti sappiamo cosa c'è a primavera. Si andrà a votare...


Gli impegni verso Elliott/Blue Skye hanno scadenza ad ottobre 2018, ed il termine è a favore del debitore, quest'ultimo può anticipare il saldo nei confronti del creditore, il creditore non può fare altrettanto nei confronti del debitore. A primavera al massimo sbocciano i fiori, ma non il debito del Milan. Berlusconi pensi serenamente a prendere i suoi voti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



Poi dicono che non si deve augurare il male a nessuno...mah..bravo chi ci riesce


----------



## claudiop77 (24 Ottobre 2017)

Normalmente Fassone risponderebbe a tali affermazioni ma con Berlusconi non infierirà


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2017)

Ho letto male io o sono le parole riportate da TL che avrebbe detto ai soliti “ amici “ e non dichiarazioni dirette ? 

Fa la differenza della vita .


----------



## sballotello (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



e ntarulamente nessuno ha osato chiedere: ma a chi caspita ha venduto? ma non c'era uno Stato?


----------



## DrHouse (24 Ottobre 2017)

da qui fino al giorno delle elezioni, userà il Milan (come nei precedenti 31 anni) a scopi puramente elettorali.

non mi sorprenderebbe sentirgli dire che "per amore del Milan" pagherebbe lui i 180 milioni di debito con Elliott e aiuterà a far rifinanziare i 120 dei bond concessi al Milan...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2017)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riecco Silvio Berlusconi. E le dichiarazioni dell'ex presidente, a Telelombardia, rischiano di provocare un terremoto:"Ho saputo che c'è già qualche problema finanziario. Mi preoccupa il silenzio di Mr. Li. Se la squadra dovesse continuare ad andare così male è possibile che in primavera subentri il fondo Elliot, ma il vero problema è che senza Champions il rosso di bilancio supererà i 100 milioni di euro. Chi dovesse comprare il club, lo pagherebbe certamente poco rispetto al suo reale valore ma dovrebbe risanare per anni passivi pesantissimi. Non è una bella prospettiva".



Chi ci ha venduto ai cinesi ? Chi?
Per un prezzo fuori mercato che gonfia le tasche di chi vende.
Avesse almeno la decenza di tacere.


----------



## sballotello (24 Ottobre 2017)

a questo punto voglio un intervento dall'alto


----------



## sballotello (24 Ottobre 2017)

DrHouse ha scritto:


> da qui fino al giorno delle elezioni, userà il Milan (come nei precedenti 31 anni) a scopi puramente elettorali.
> 
> non mi sorprenderebbe sentirgli dire che "per amore del Milan" pagherebbe lui i 180 milioni di debito con Elliott e aiuterà a far rifinanziare i 120 dei bond concessi al Milan...



sta ai nostri zittirlo, rispondendo adeguatamente.


----------



## DrHouse (24 Ottobre 2017)

sballotello ha scritto:


> sta ai nostri zittirlo, rispondendo adeguatamente.



adeguatamente sarebbe l'esatto contrario di "Berlusconi può dire tutto quello che vuole" dell'ultima volta... 
speriamo stavolta lo facciano


----------



## Aron (24 Ottobre 2017)

*.*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Ottobre 2017)

Tutti sti casini mediatici solo per colpa dell'incapace in panchina. Avesse fatto il suo dovere starebbero tutti muti


----------

